# A Baby Crib



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Howard, Dutch 54, suggested that I share my latest summer project with the forum. It is a baby crib for my granddaughter that is due in October. It a slightly modified plan from Wood Magazine from a few years ago.

It is a three way bed in that it can be a crib, a junior bed with the rail set in the front of the photo, and a full size bed with rails not pictured.

It is made from Poplar and will be painted white next weekend. A big project for me and I am happy that it is now finished. I learned a lot from the experience but will be doing smaller projects for a while before starting another one like this.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looks good Ron! Great Job! That will be in the Family for many years .


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ron that is fantastic! Furniture built to last is one thing, but built to grow with your grand daughter is truely an heirloom!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

A great project, well done


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very interesting Ron.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

This is an update with a picture of the crib painted and installed in the nursery. Six weeks before the arrival of the newest grandchild.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Professional looking crib Ron. Beautiful job.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job the baby should be safe in that.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

great job, well done thanks for sharing!


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

A million times better than any crib you find at stores. Congrads.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Job well done to you both. I can see where both will be in the family for years to come.


----------



## slowhand (Jan 19, 2010)

Well done, very professional


----------



## roaming2 (Dec 19, 2010)

rweerstra said:


> Howard, Dutch 54, suggested that I share my latest summer project with the forum. It is a baby crib for my granddaughter that is due in October. It a slightly modified plan from Wood Magazine from a few years ago.
> 
> It is a three way bed in that it can be a crib, a junior bed with the rail set in the front of the photo, and a full size bed with rails not pictured.
> 
> It is made from Poplar and will be painted white next weekend. A big project for me and I am happy that it is now finished. I learned a lot from the experience but will be doing smaller projects for a while before starting another one like this.


Well done Ron, It will most likely be there for the great grand children.


----------



## Steve Woolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Could you post the issue of Wood Magazine that you used for the project? It looks like what I want to do.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Steve Woolf said:


> Could you post the issue of Wood Magazine that you used for the project? It looks like what I want to do.


I am out of town this week but I will be happy to send you the information as soon as i get home.

Ron


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Very Nice Job!!


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Steve Woolf said:


> Could you post the issue of Wood Magazine that you used for the project? It looks like what I want to do.


Steve,

The crib is in Wood Magazine issue from November 2006, the matching changing table is in the following issue. I think you can go to woodmagazine.com and download the plans. Let me know if there is anything that I can do to help.

Ron


----------

